# April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 March 2006)

Hello all... well it's time to start thinking about your entry for the April stock tipping competition. The March competition is starting to wind down and at this point we have 10 entrants with a return of 10% or more. It will be interesting to see if Sandik17 can hold onto her impressive lead.

Thank you again to James and the team at Otrader for sponsoring the April competition. If you haven't taken a look at their amazing portfolio management software already click here to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on March 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.*

Good luck to all entrants!

Don't forget that Otrader are still offering a *FREE* copy of their great portfolio management software to the competition entrant with the best average return over March, April and May. The winner of this prize will be announced at the conclusion of the May competition!

N.B. If all goes to plan this will be the last stock tipping competition held with the current format. Thanks to the generosity and extraordinary programming skills of ASF member ctp6360, May should see the introduction of a new competition, completely different to the current one. In this competition all entrants will start with a bank of $100,000 and be able to buy and sell different stocks over the course of the month. You will be able to trade as often or as little as you like. The entrant with the most capital at the end of that month will be the winner. I'd like to thank ctp6360 for programming this competition for absolutely no remuneration whatsoever. It is an extremely generous gesture and I am very grateful to him! Thanks again Chris!


----------



## surelle (26 March 2006)

Hi Joe, 
You're up late.. I can't beleive it's already time for the April Comp. Go SandiK, doing well....

I'll have AIM please Joe,
thanks


----------



## IGO4IT (26 March 2006)

I don't know if this is the right way of entering but it is I'll have FAR pls.


----------



## crackaton (26 March 2006)

MMN plz joe


----------



## crackaton (26 March 2006)

Actually can we also have opies? MMNO?


----------



## lesm (26 March 2006)

For the first time in this comp, I'll pick UXA.


----------



## sandik17 (26 March 2006)

I'll have ENG please Joe....has done me proud this month (and last)...see how we go?
thanks 
sandik17


----------



## chicken (26 March 2006)

Joe I stick with SBM again thank you.....everyone have a niece day...


----------



## markrmau (26 March 2006)

CRE for me please.


----------



## Fab (26 March 2006)

pdn for me please


----------



## Prospector (26 March 2006)

TZN for me but I really think PDN will win


----------



## tarnor (26 March 2006)

caz any month/year now


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 March 2006)

BMX please Joe.


----------



## jet-r (27 March 2006)

EXT for me please 

thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2006)

CEO again thanks


----------



## nizar (27 March 2006)

SAU please


----------



## redandgreen (27 March 2006)

agi please


----------



## clowboy (27 March 2006)

COI for me please Joe

Thanx


----------



## RichKid (29 March 2006)

I'll go with *ARQ* again please Joe.


----------



## sam76 (29 March 2006)

tee again please


----------



## BraceFace (29 March 2006)

GRY for me thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 March 2006)

MTN for me thanks


----------



## Nicks (29 March 2006)

SRK please, thanks.


----------



## visual (29 March 2006)

vcr
please joe,thanks


----------



## Happy (30 March 2006)

BLT , thanks Joe


----------



## wayneL (30 March 2006)

I'll try FXR 

Thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (30 March 2006)

Very unlikely that a $17+ billion cap. stock will beat the small fry, anyway i'll try RIN.


----------



## canny (30 March 2006)

Joe, As Friday is last day of the month, are you giving us the weekend to get picks in - or do you still need them by Midnight Friday night?
Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (30 March 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Joe, As Friday is last day of the month, are you giving us the weekend to get picks in - or do you still need them by Midnight Friday night?
> Cheers




I'd prefer it if people got their entries in by midnight Friday as the trading in overseas markets on Friday night could provide an unfair advantage to those who enter after that.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 March 2006)

GDR


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 March 2006)

MGX for me please joe.


----------



## Bobby (30 March 2006)

Like MTN thanks Joe.


----------



## canny (31 March 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Like MTN thanks Joe.



Bobby - MTN has already been picked by Young Trader.
You need to check the list before you submit your pick.

Joe - Thanks - I'll get it in before midnight tomorrow
Cheers,


----------



## Fleeta (31 March 2006)

Can't believe baglimit has gone for the dud CEO again!

I'll take IBA - hopefully the run will continue...


----------



## StockyBailx (31 March 2006)

I'VE BEEN LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS!

-- PLA -- for me PLEASE!

 STOCK'ie'BAILZ


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 March 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please lock the gate behind PCP for us ... many thanks ... 

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## powwww (31 March 2006)

PNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  REVALUATION!!!!


----------



## Bobby (31 March 2006)

Oops me as I picked one that was already picked ,  
may I now have RRS please .

Sorry about that !.

Bob.


----------



## Profitseeker (31 March 2006)

I would like AGM please.


----------



## rozella (31 March 2006)

BCD thanks Joe


----------



## canny (31 March 2006)

Hi Joe,
As my prize find WME did a runner today - I won't choose it for the comp, it might jinx it!! I do believe it's got a fair bit left in it after we get the ann to say what project the uranium guy has been hired for though.

My choice for the month is an outside speccy OPC.
Might surprise!


----------



## Porper (31 March 2006)

Back to the very secret, extremely secret software.

TAM for me please Joe, Gold is the thing to be in imo.


----------



## dutchie (1 April 2006)

G'day Joe

I'll have OMC please.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## crackaton (1 April 2006)

hey joe, does the comp take into consideration shares listed on two exchanges and the time diff? just wondering that all. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SILVERRRRRR. lol


----------



## 123enen (1 April 2006)

AEX if it is not too late please Joe.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 April 2006)

Probably too late, but if not, its NMC.


----------



## canny (1 April 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Probably too late, but if not, its NMC.



Brerwallabi - I asked the question of timing a few days ago - and Joe preferred a midnight Friday close in case we picked stocks that traded on overseas markets and gave a late clue i.e. Friday night rise our time!
If NMC doesn't trade on another market - or didn't move on that market, I'd say he would allow it.


I can't believe the number of entries this month - the forum is certainly growing in strength and numbers. 39 entries if this mornings is allowed in.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 April 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> If NMC doesn't trade on another market - or didn't move on that market, I'd say he would allow it.



NMC does not trade on any other market yet, but willl be trading on the TSX when it takes over Intrepid Minerals a Canadian explorer, this has been known for a while. Intrepid has moved from $CA0.45cps to $CA1.30 since the announcement of the merger, NMC has hardly moved when compared to Intrepid   over this time period. April could be when it takes off. NMC has been a pick of mine for a while now and was also last month in this competetion so it was not a deliberate act to monitor overseas markets before making a pick. Unfortunately I was driving back from Canberra last night and did not arrive home till 12.35am hence that is why I am late. 
Up to you Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2006)

Brer is in.


----------



## tech/a (1 April 2006)

DYL if I can sneak in.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> DYL if I can sneak in.




Okay tech, you're in. Entries are now closed.


----------



## StockyBailx (2 April 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I'd prefer it if people got their entries in by midnight Friday as the trading in overseas markets on Friday night could provide an unfair advantage to those who enter after that.




Hi JOE, Thanks for following through with the stock tip compatition, But can you please exsplain why my entrie of *PLA Platuim Australia,* has not been submitted into the compatition. I mean you can,t really say that i entered it in to late, I mean Yogi got his or hers in, and Yogi was 3 hours later than my arrival.
And ther's Tech/n and he placed he's in on Saterday evening, mine was placed about 30min after Midnight Friday.

 So why not JOE?

It's really never to late to place it in this weekend!

*STOCK'ie'BailZ*   :swear:


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2006)

Joe.

If Ive not met your rules dont just stick me in and not others.
I'm happy to sit it out!!!
Just on the friday night thing,thats close of trading for the US markets within the month so it logically seems that all info for the end of the month occures overnight friday.31/3 over there 1/4 over here.
Its just the timeline difference and trading hasnt begun here.

Anyway just my perspective---you da boss.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 April 2006)

Hi folks,

Stocky ..... maybe you need to learn how to read
the time, as our entry was placed about 2:26 hours
past THURSDAY midnight ..... see verification below.

..... your profuse apologies, first to Joe Blow,
then myself will be gladly accepted ..... 

=====

31st-March-2006, 02:26 AM yogi-in-oz 

Smile Re: April Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!

Hi Joe,

Please lock the gate behind PCP for us ... many thanks ...

have a great weekend

yogi


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2006)

StockyBailz said:
			
		

> Hi JOE, Thanks for following through with the stock tip compatition, But can you please exsplain why my entrie of *PLA Platuim Australia,* has not been submitted into the compatition. I mean you can,t really say that i entered it in to late, I mean Yogi got his or hers in, and Yogi was 3 hours later than my arrival.
> And ther's Tech/n and he placed he's in on Saterday evening, mine was placed about 30min after Midnight Friday.
> 
> So why not JOE?
> ...




Stocky, your entry is in the competition, I just haven't updated the Stock Competition page yet with the April entries. I will update it tonight so it will be ready in plenty of time for the open tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Joe.
> 
> If Ive not met your rules dont just stick me in and not others.
> I'm happy to sit it out!!!
> ...




I knew there would be a few people who would for one reason or another miss the Friday midnight deadline. It's always a little confusing when the last day of the month falls on a Friday or Saturday so I am always a little lenient when that happens.


----------



## StockyBailx (3 April 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Stocky, your entry is in the competition, I just haven't updated the Stock Competition page yet with the April entries. I will update it tonight so it will be ready in plenty of time for the open tomorrow.




My appolagies JOE, YOGI, and TECH/a. As JOE and you guy's mentioned it was in a time frame indifferance, SORRY, to be a stick in the mud, i guess I just got my wises crossed. I must admit I do fell a bit fortunate, that I was admitted (Thanks Joe) after I was a bit late with it, and would have made things difficult for everyone and aspecially JOE given the time indifferance. And the honest job Joe has to ammit the entries, when they all come rushing in like that. My appolagies for any inconviedance coursed.

Thanks for the entrie JOE and good luck, all the best everyone involved.

*  THANKS*

*STOCK'ie'BAILZ *


----------



## tech/a (18 April 2006)

And DYL has broken from the pack!!


----------



## Prospector (18 April 2006)

And TZN is just, well, broken.......


----------



## Prospector (19 April 2006)

I know I am only in BRONZE position at the moment but watch out Wayne, I'll have your gold spot verrrry soon!


----------



## canny (30 April 2006)

Hi Jo,
Sorry it's been left so late - I'm in Europe travelling until next week and haven't been on the net much. I actually said I DIDN'T want WME this month (April)  - had already shown a good rise, and I picked OPC.
Still wouldn't have won, but just realised the wrong pick had been entered.
Cheers


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 April 2006)

Congratulations to WayneL for a great win ... blitzed
the whole field, in the end ..... magic stuff !~!

Now the bar has been set higher, we'll all have to work
a bit harder to come up with some likely winners ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## Prospector (30 April 2006)

Not a total blitz thankyou....


----------

